# Water Trapped On Boat Tarp/Cover



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Most of us can't afford indoor storage for boats in the winter. If you cover your boat with a tarp for the winter, and the boat has a front deck w/ bow rail, it's nearly impossible to keep the water from welling behind the rail from rain and snow-usually forming a huge ice block! Putting a cheap kids plastic pool upside down on the bow of the boat(or a large/freight truck sized inflated inner tube) under the tarp will usually eliminate this from happening. Neither will scratch the boat either!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great idea. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I leave the seat on its post...


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Plastic inflatable beach balls are cheap, light and maneuverable.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

2x4 with a T and old carpet on the bottom and a bowl (metal or hard plastic) from the dollar store on the top. Makes for a nice tent post under the tarp.


----------

